# Holiday displays



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

It is that time of the year. Someone on one of the other forums did this last year and I though it wasneat to see what everyone did with their trains for the holiday season. Lets see everyones holiday trains either outdoors or around the Christmas Tree. Here is a few shots of mine.






















Havent done anything outside yet with my layout but I might do some lights on the trees.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn,

I haven't set up this year's layout yet, but these are some old ones:
Early 2005 layout (was later revised to simply two loops:

















Note, it is fun making tunnels with presents, isn't it?!

I was looking for pictures of 2006 and think that maybe that was a Lionel Christmas, and I didn't take any pictures. Last year was kind of a crazy year with a newborn, so all I did was a simple circle. 









I just looked at this picture for the first time in probably a year. Luke is so much bigger this year. He is almost walking and took all the cars off the track when I ran the Lionel trains for my nephew a few weeks ago. I mean over the shoulder throws!! An uncle just gave me a clock work Marx train. Need a key, and will check the local O gauge shop tomorrow. Might be the perfect train for him this year.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This is pretty much what I set up most years. this last years. Later RJD


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't have this years yet...Still need to set it up...Last year we just thought it best not to set up...But I do have '06 pictures but don't have any way to post???


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine is a little different. It services the Nativity, not the tree.










Dave


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay...this says holiday display....doesn't say large scale display, so ........my indoor display is HO...but it is still a holiday display







soooooooooo will post it and if I get yelled at ...







We put it up every Christmas and usually add a little something different every year....one day might try something on the outside one...but not so far.










Garry NCGRR


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

(yelling): that looks nice!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Who's complaining it's trains right. Looks good. later RJD


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Doubleheaded Holiday Express locos. Christmas present tunnel.

JimC.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Is that an area rug you put down for the trains? Last year, I had a terrible mess to try and clean up. I really like the christmas present tunnel!

Dave- I like the nativity train idea. That's pretty cool and a little different. 

I found another picture from last year, and its better than the last one (because I am out of it!)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Planning a 4 foot circle and a 5 foot circle. Have to go get the tree yet....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
Yes, that is an area rug under the train. We leave it in place year round. Carbon staining has not been a problem with this NB train. 
I'm glad you like the present-tunnel.
JimC.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Finally got our tree up... * 










*Merry Christmas.....Noel & Jane* 
[/b]


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We've had ours up about a week now--a roundy round with a couple spurs. The buildings will go out in the garden when they're finished











The spur under the wood stove> wish I could talk my wife into taking that safety gate down











And a two-track yard tucked behind an armchair 











It runs an old LGB starter set and some Christmas cars we were given


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are a few shots from around our tree 

The Grinch is up to his old games...... 











Here is Santa's power source this year.... 











And the jolly old elf himself! 












Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, better late than never, I guess. The train has been up for a couple of weeks, but I did not get a chance to take a photo until 
late this afternoon. Then we had to run off to a Christmas Eve service and an open house at my daughter's house. That is my 
excuse for this late posting, and I'm sticking to it!

This year I let my dear old 2018D do the honors. The red and green livery looks fairly Christmas-y to me anyway.



















Hope all of you have a wonderful holiday.

David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, here is pic


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I let the LGB Stainz's do the Christmas work.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I don't post enough to know how to put a picture in them, but here is a link to 
my '08 display. We use an O Scale Train inside. Didn't do any decorating on the outdoor 
railroad this year...just too cold and not enough time. 

http://www.heather-ridge.com/Wonderland08 

Monte 

Footnote: Duh....there is a attachment place at the bottom of the message space....here is a picture.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

PS: Looks like you folks with children are 'training' them up right. Especially liked the one on 
the pillow by the train!


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I wasn't politically correct and searched for "Christmas Layouts" and got nothing. So I started a Chirstmas Layouts thread under the Photography Forum.
I was lucky to find this thread "Holiday Displays" in the Beginners forum. Nice photos. I enjoyed.

Other threads pertinent to the holiday season are:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/15/postid/68067/view/topic/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/69835/view/topic/Default.aspx

We all need to get together and agree where it is appropriate to post "Seasonal Layouts".
Beginners
Photography
Live Steam

Any other likely forums?

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I converted my new basement layout that I build this fall into a holiday set-up. Here are photos of the station area and the small holiday town area. I run a couple of Christmas locos and some rolling stock. This year I purchased 3 USA ore cars and Santa brought me the USA dockside loco.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

CUTE,,, VERY ,,CUTE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/01/2009 6:20 PM
CUTE,,, VERY ,,CUTE.


Jealous!


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Well this is my first attempt at any layout never mind large scale outdoors… but if you factor in the Christmas lights and synchronized music we had playing, it made for a lot of visitors in our neighborhood. So all in all I think it came out okay.
Of course it helps greatly to have a totally awesome wife that can get sucked into it as fast you do. When my "Buddy L" starter set died two days before our annual Christmas party... she called St. Aubins, told them her husband needed a steam loco to replace his broken one and had them overnight the 2-8-2 Mikado (Denver & Rio Grande). She was determined that we have two trains running the night of the party.
Here is what we came up with…








































































































I know these 2 are not large scale but... I had to put up the HO/N layout in the house.



















Hope you all had a Great Christmas and that your 2009 will be blessed more then you can imagine.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice outdoor Christmas layout. Impressive for a first time layout. 

I think the double loop helps. My single loop looked anemic by comparison. I also need more lights on the cars.

Thanks for posting your Christmas layout photos.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea.. I ran into that as well. 
My cars being flat cars were not lit and several of the people who stoped by said I needed to put more lights on the trains so they would be more noticible.
Next year I hope to figure out a way to light the track without making it so bright as to take away from the other Christmas lights.
We will have to hook up next Christmas and check out our holiday displays.

Do you by chance belong to a G-Scale club here in Houston?


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Idraw4u,
[Edited to stay on topic.] 

I was a member of Houston Area G Gaugers, but I let my membership lapse. 

I found this video clip of their Christmas Layout posted on YouTube, but it might be 2007.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent the season at the Chicago Botanic. Should I take over the thread?


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Torby,
it is not my thread, but I would love to see some it )
If it is okay with SailorDon... Post away!

(P.S. - I love your signatures especially your CHRISTmas one)


----------

